
Acorn Electron World - paublyrne
http://www.acornelectron.co.uk/
======
jamiek88
Fantastic trip down memory lane!

A few years ago I set up an emulated bbc econet network using images of my old
server disks we hacked in school.

My friend and I got suspended for hacking the network, giving ourselves extra
storage (a massive 200k) and remotely changing our computer ID to make it
appear that it had been done from the teachers own machine.

It drove him crazy. Sorry Mr Pollard.

We only got caught 'cos one of our friends told a guy who blabbed.

great days.

------
jacquesm
The Electron was a BBC 'B' light, you can get an emulator here:

[http://elkulator.acornelectron.co.uk/](http://elkulator.acornelectron.co.uk/)

Which makes a nice companion to the site linked.

~~~
SixSigma
The BBC 'B' (32k memory) light would be the BBC 'A' (16k memory)

The Electron was the machine Acorn had already built before they got the BBC
contract.

Programs for the Electron were transmitted via Teletext on BBC before the BBC
was around. 12 year old me transcribed them by hand and read the source code
to try and learn programming while my BBC was on back order (little knowing it
was tokenized!).

My BBC still sits here in the room with me, I still use it occasionally for
fun.

~~~
jacquesm
> The Electron was the machine Acorn had already built before they got the BBC
> contract.

I thought that was the 'Atom'...

The electron was from '83, the Atom pre-dates the BBC Micro.

And yes, the 16K version of the BBC existed as well, I'd forgotten about that,
those were pretty rare though, I've never even seen one (and I've seen 100's
of beebs on account of having very close ties with the Dutch distributor and
two of the distributors clients).

I can probably still wire in a solidisk without reference to the schematics :)

~~~
pja
Yup: The Electron came later & was a cut down BBC Micro. Unfortunately for
Acorn, they ramped production right into the early 80s home microcomputer
slump & the ensuing financial problems eventually forced the sale of the
company to Olivetti.

